# Old Ruger Vaquero Tuning



## GatorDude (Dec 5, 2009)

I love my Ruger Vaquero and I hate my Ruger Vaquero in .45LC. It's a beautiful gun and it evokes how the west was won, but it shoots about 6-inches low and to the left and it spits a little. Consequently, I don't shoot it often. Long ago, a friend recommend that I get the cylinders chamfered. I'd just like to know what a gunsmith might do to tune it up, get it shooting to point of aim, and mind it's manners a little bit. I do quite well with my other pistols and multiple shooters have tried my Vaquero so it's definitely a gun issue.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

Give Ruger a call. I had one doing the same thing. Sent it back, they turned the barrel, and now it shoots to point of aim at 15 yards. Tell them about the lead spitting......they can fix that too. All my work was done at their expense, including postage.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The cylinder needs to be honed to equal tolerances and the barrel align. I would call Ruger and see what they say. You can go the custom smith route and call one of them. It will cost you though. Here's one: 276-238-8761 or Clements Custom Guns. :smt033


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry your having trouble with such a great gun.

Here is my "new" Vaquero










It's old too now.

I used it to shoot SASS - so it's had 1000's of shots through it.

I was lucky enough to never have any problems with it.

I guess it's luck of the draw.

I agree that you should send yours to Ruger for a timing tune-up.

They'll make it like a new gun.

Good luck.

:smt1099


----------

